# Updated Photos - Opinions welcome!!!!



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Here is a 9 month old male. Any thoughts and opinions are more then welcome.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Love Him! Are you thinking about getting him?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

What a beautiful coat  I think he's gorgeous!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Very beautiful! I'm not the best critic, as I think all goldens are equally perfect!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He is gorgeous, what a coat!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I like that head shape and I'm very envious of that flowing coat.


----------



## slkuta (Feb 14, 2009)

I think he has a handsome face and of course a beautiful coat. His color is very nice.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Handsome!! He's outstanding. Can you send some of his long flowing coat to Buzz?


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Just Gorgeous!!!!! I too love his beautiful flowing coat!! What a guy!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I try to never comment on a dog based on a photo as the angle of the camera, stacking, yayda, yadya, yadya can be off. But here goes. I personally don't think the first two photos are good enough. In the second one his head appears out of proportion to his body to me, but his head looks better in the third photo. Which is the truer photo? Who knows? And he is only 9 months so of course he may be out of balance at this time but will balance out (if that is a term) as he matures some more and as the breeder I am sure you know the tendencies of the pedigrees. You know what a good dog is, trust your gut at this time. I for one would NOT give up on him yet based on the photos that is for sure. And if you like you can drop him off at my house anytime!


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

That's what I was thinking..send him to Pennsylvania!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice head and great coat and only 9 months old! Nice thick legs, he is going to be a big boy. He looks like he is about to break out of his stack on the first picture so that gives his topline too much downward slope. The second picture shows a nice rear. According to my rookie eye looking at the pictures, the upper arm may be a bit too straight or something with the front end. I can't believe he is only 9 months old and looks that good.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

He looks very handsome, I think his coat and colour are both beautiful.


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

he is a handsome boy....love the colour


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

He's a nice looking boy, but in those pictures, something seems a little off to me. It could just be the perspective or the stack, but his head looks small in profile and his topline, as stacked, is pretty out of whack.

That said, I'm sure he'd melt my heart in person.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> I try to never comment on a dog based on a photo as the angle of the camera, stacking, yayda, yadya, yadya can be off. But here goes. I personally don't think the first two photos are good enough. In the second one his head appears out of proportion to his body to me, but his head looks better in the third photo. Which is the truer photo? Who knows? And he is only 9 months so of course he may be out of balance at this time but will balance out (if that is a term) as he matures some more and as the breeder I am sure you know the tendencies of the pedigrees. You know what a good dog is, trust your gut at this time. I for one would NOT give up on him yet based on the photos that is for sure. And if you like you can drop him off at my house anytime!


Carefull there. You're going to get me in trouble at work. I'm not suppose to be cracking up laughing while I'm working.:bowl:


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

I think he looks good for only 9 months old! Love to see him in a year or so!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow that's one beautiful Golden!

I swear he looks like he has some Pebwin XPDNC in him...


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't know nuttin' bout breedin' no dogs, but I think he's pert near perfect!  

Sorry, this head cold got the better of me.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> I don't know nuttin' bout breedin' no dogs, but I think he's pert near perfect!
> 
> Sorry, this head cold got the better of me.


 
Oh Come on Paula, be HONEST. It's not the head cold but the drugs you are taking for it!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I don't think the photos do right by him. He looks "off" in his stack and a little upright in the front, but again, it could be the stack or the slope of the ground that he is on, or the angle of the camera.

Of course, if he were one of my guys at 9 months, I wouldn't be showing pictures to anybody because my guys are U-G-L-Y at 9 months.

His head is pretty and overall, he looks nice enough that I would not give up on him at this age.

Right now, Bindi looks like someone made a very nice Golden out of silly putty, and then stretched it out and it didn't quite snap back  No pictures of her for a while!


----------



## Darcy (May 7, 2009)

WOW!! what a beautiful golden.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh I just think he is beautiful!! Love his coat and his stocky legs. Handsome face too!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

I don't have a clue about show dogs but i think your dog is stunning!!!!!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Tahnee GR said:


> I don't think the photos do right by him. He looks "off" in his stack and a little upright in the front, but again, it could be the stack or the slope of the ground that he is on, or the angle of the camera.
> 
> Of course, if he were one of my guys at 9 months, I wouldn't be showing pictures to anybody because my guys are U-G-L-Y at 9 months.
> 
> ...


 My 9 month old is U-G-L-Y too,ha! I have taken some pictures of him stacked and EEEWWWW! That is why I'm only putting head shots in on my avatar...


----------



## khoch4 (Apr 15, 2009)

tippykayak said:


> He's a nice looking boy, but in those pictures, something seems a little off to me. It could just be the perspective or the stack, but his head looks small in profile and his topline, as stacked, is pretty out of whack.
> 
> That said, I'm sure he'd melt my heart in person.


I was thinking the same thing, but I know very little of what's "correct." Something just seems a little off in the pictures. Maybe he just needs to balance out a little bit...


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> Oh Come on Paula, be HONEST. It's not the head cold but the drugs you are taking for it!



I missed this yesterday cause I hit the couch soon after posting. Yeah, it could have been the benadryl talking...

I still think he's a beautiful dog, to my untrained eye.


----------



## JBAMM (Oct 2, 2008)

I don't know anything about show-dogs but that pup would stop traffic in my neighborhood.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I think he's gorgeous Ash, but what do I know? LOL!
Right now Gunner has no hair. : ( so that coat looks absolutely wonderful to me! and he's only 9 months! WOW! Who is he?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

khoch4 said:


> I was thinking the same thing, but I know very little of what's "correct." Something just seems a little off in the pictures. Maybe he just needs to balance out a little bit...


Yeah, he's rather young, so it's totally possible that even if the topline is off, it'll even out. One of my boys had a few weeks in which is back legs got long a little too fast and he had this very odd gait for a while. It evened out after a month, and he had beautiful, level movement eventually.

But in those pictures, there is a pretty exaggerated slope, so I wonder if it's the stack.


----------

